# Scared Keyhole Cichlids??



## Kelly682 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well my tank is going pretty nicely, over the past couple of mornings, when I turn the light on, I have noticed that my Keyhole Cichlids have a mottled, spotted look to them. Actually it looks like this:
http://www.petfish.net/pix/keyhole_crimsonrain2.jpg

However, as the day goes on, they're completely fine and have the appearance as Keyhole's should. I read online that when they change to that mottled coloring, they are excited or scared. Is that right?

I have 3 angels with them, 8 Red Minor Tetras and 1 bristlenose with them. I have 4 Keyhole's. All my fish are pretty small, although I have noticed the keyholes getting larger and less shy over the past week. Largest fish is maybe 1.75 inch Angel. They keyholes have plenty of places to hide.

Should I be worried, or is that normal for them? I've never had Keyhole's before.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

My swordtail does that if I turn the light's on quick and it get's scared. Nothing to be worried about but try to turn other light's on first so it's not a sudden shock.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

IME most cichlids display a fright/stress pattern when they are at "rest" (or sleeping if you will). I don't think you have anything to worry about. :thumb:


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

Keyholes will change to this pattern pretty often. Like RayQ said, they will go darker during lights out. They will definetely go darker when stressed or frightened. I have not had mine go dark when they are calm and happy, but occasionally if they are displaying for eachother.

What size tank do you have them in and how long have they been in there? They are shy by nature and may just need to acclimate.

Give a few details and we can try to help.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

I apologize, I kind of read around the part saying this is mostly in the morning when the lights go on... if this is the only time its happening, I agree you are fine, you are just catching them while they are snoozing.


----------



## Kelly682 (Aug 2, 2011)

I think RayQ hit it right on the nose. I actually did what Aulonocara_Freak suggested and put other lights on for about 5 minutes before I put the tank lights on. I looked at my Keyholes and RayQ is right. They were on the bottom of the tank with that dark coloring,"sleeping". They're great little fish.

They're still small, largest one is maybe 1.25 inches. They're getting big though, and fast! Almost bigger than my angels.

Hondo, I have 4 in a 55 gallon tank, with 8 serpae tetras, 3 angels and a bristlenose. I've had them for about a week and a half. Actually my Keyholes aren't that shy. They will gladly come out and eat out of my hand for bloodworms, just like the angels.

Love my tank, I'm a proud fishy mom!


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

awesome.


----------

